# I bounced a rent cheque...



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I honestly just had my rent in the wrong account (completely my mistake). My real estate agent is stating that I have to pay a 500 AED return cheque fee on top of my normal rent. This seems excessive. What are my options?


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I couldn't find anything on the land department web site but I did find this page from 2010 stating that the returned cheque fee is indeed 500 AED. It looks like this is an expensive lesson 

Welcome to the official Dubai Real Estate Community (under Other Fees)


----------

